# [Heisec] Kreditkarte mit Display und Tastatur



## Newsfeed (9 November 2012)

Eine neue Kreditkarte von Mastercard hat ein LCD-Display und numerische Tasten. Sie soll damit auch als Token-Generator fürs Online-Banking dienen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

